
Ask HN: If you can buy only one book, which one you'll buy? - nerder92
I&#x27;m looking for something that can help me be more convincing and effective in public speaking as well as raising my level of influence with co-workers.<p>If you can buy only one which one you will get?
======
IloveHN84
The Art of Making Friends, from Carnegie Mellon

------
joeblow9999
1984

